
WeWork's ex-CEO Neumann to sue SoftBank for reneging on $3B share deal - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/wework-ex-ceo-adam-neumann-reportedly-plans-softbank-lawsuit-2020-4
======
onetimemanytime
Also more here
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-20/softbank-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-20/softbank-
says-wework-ex-ceo-intends-to-sue-over-failed-share-buy)

